# Can this work?



## Shoto1984

I have been trying to get my wife to go to counseling with me for several years. I dont recall her saying "no" but when I have brought it up she has made such and issue of the idea that that was the impression. My question is if she wont go (or goes only to say she went, but then refuses to participate) is there any value to me going on my own? Has anyone found improvement in the relationship when both need it but only one goes?


----------



## JDPreacher

It never hurts to go by yourself...it helps you gain some perspective


----------



## Shoto1984

Thank you JD,

As you say, I guess it cant hurt. I've been thinking about this alot and have come to this for expectations.

1) Best Case - She goes with me and we make progress
2) Next Case - She doesnt go but I learn some things that help both of us
3) Worse Case - I go alone and learn some better ways to cope

The other part of this is that if I get to the end of my rope, I will be able to say I tried everything I could....


----------

